# Park Police in Marin Headlands



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

I was talking to two park police in the headlands today. They were taking a report about a Gray Lines bus that almost took me out.

I was impressed about how seriously they took this and how in to biking and fitness they were.

Before I could even ask, they told me that they would follow up with higher level managers at Gray Line and send me a complete report. 

The deal is that a bus ran me off the road. I suspect that it was because the drivers are over taxed. They're expected to drive and play tour guide. The way it played out, the driver was probably looking left and drifted right. Problem was that he over took me and pushed me in to the gravel.

I suspect that he had no idea how close he came to crushing me.

The cops were seriously unhappy about this and they made that very clear.

After they took the report they wanted to talk about bikes.

One of the guys does a lot of riding and his partner is getting in to road biking. We had a great converstation about bikes and setting them up to do the kind of riding he's interested in.

One thing I learned is that they all do a 28 hour bike training program.

Besides biking, both of these guys were interested in general fitness and out door activities.

That's probably why a lot of the park police are far cooler than average. Many of them are interested in doing a lot of the same stuff we do.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Good to hear.


----------



## Roarau (Jul 3, 2012)

Hmm, maybe I'll try not to think of the all the cops in the Marin Headlands as jerks. I've seen an older cop in the early AM around there and he didn't seem to cycle friendly.


----------

